# Beauty Powder Blushes on WOC



## blazeno.8 (Mar 3, 2008)

So what do you guys think of the Beauty Powder Blushes?  Do you think they'll be worth the effort?
I really liked the color description, but then seeing them on people who are very fair, it seemed:
1) incredibly sheer (color pay off?)
2) very light (possible ashyness)
3) a lot of the same colors

I'm NC45 so I don't know... maybe ever sun will work, but MAC constantly comes out with bronzer-effect face products.  What do you guys think of the collection?


----------



## lvgz (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: Beauty Powder Blush*

the bp blushes are more sheer than a regular blush but with the shimmer of a bp. they are pretty but not very pigmented. im an nc35ish (give or take some), and i think i can pull most of them off, but i'd probably have to layer. sweetness (i think thats the name), however, is very very pigmented from what ive seen in swatches. reminds me of fashion frenzy but with more shimmer. eversun seems like it would look good on south asian/indians to me. i dont think id like it so much on me though. there are some colors.. shy beauty for example, that seem like they would only work on very light skinned girls. im excited to see the collection though, hopefully theyll be woc friendly! i do agree though, seems like the colors might be ashy. only one way to know though, test em out! my motto is to try everything, whether i think it'll look good on me or not. thats the only way to know for sure. you might be in for a surprise


----------



## spectrolite (Mar 4, 2008)

*Re: Beauty Powder Blush*

NW 43-45 here. Oh my goodness girls these are freakin G-O-R-G-E-O-U-S! Do not pass on them. When they come out rush down to your MAC counter of choice and buy several. They were just released 2 days ago here in Australia and already 2 colours are sold out on the website. A lovely girl at my favorite MAC counter helped me pick a few out. I tried on 4 of them and they were all beautiful. I ended up getting Serenely and True Romantic. Serenely is to die for on dark skin!! It's just the perfect warm, subtle orangey colour. True Romantic was a surprise. I didn't think it would work on me but it was a very pretty sheer pink. One of them was really similar to Sweet as Cocoa/Fab but I can't remember which. 

The texture is very fine and silky and they glide on the skin. You can wear them sheer or build them up for a stronger colour. The girl helping me used the 129 brush to apply them and that seemed to work really well. None of the ones I tried made me look ashy.  I just couldn't get over how "lovely" they made my skin look. You could easily leave the house just wearing your MSF Natural with a bit of the Beauty Powder Blush and some gloss for a perfect natural look. They give you a glow that is not glittery, just perfection.  Pay day is coming up in another day and I intend on getting at least 2 more of these. I am very impressed with this collection. Swatches very soon!


----------



## lvgz (Mar 5, 2008)

*Re: Beauty Powder Blush*

spectrolite, how was the color payoff? i know theyre not supposed to be too pigmented, but hopefully they have some kind of color resembling how they look in the pans? tia


----------



## spectrolite (Mar 6, 2008)

*Re: Beauty Powder Blush*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lvgz* 

 
_spectrolite, how was the color payoff? i know theyre not supposed to be too pigmented, but hopefully they have some kind of color resembling how they look in the pans? tia_

 
I went back today and had another play with them. The colour payoff is good. They are sheer but not so sheer that they don't show up. 1-2 swipes across the cheek will give you a sheer veil of colour but you can easily build it up. I really wish these were permanent, they are just too beautiful. Honestly I think that some of them are quite different to how they look in the pan. They are even more beautiful on the skin! 

I'm sorry, I swatched all of them and tried to make it home incident free so I could photograph my arm but alas, it was rush hour and I was squashed in on the train and most of the blush got wiped on some poor person haha. 

I did some swatches of Serenely and True Romantic which I purchased earlier in the week. Link


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Mar 7, 2008)

Are any of you getting them? I love bright colors so I am not too sure if I will be buying them because of all the reviews saying its supposed to be subtle and sheer. I wonder if it will show up on tan or darker skin. I am NC37 for reference. I already have Fashion Frenzy & Hipness. Ahhh what to do, what to do...


----------



## Lip_gloss_whore (Mar 7, 2008)

*I think I will at least get two of them, as long as they are not similiar to blushes I already have. The colors seem pretty nice also very soft, and that's exactly what I have been looking for lately..... I don't know which ones I want yet I have to see them in person. I'll only get a few because I have to save money for Heatherette... So actually I'm debating on the collectioon also...... Hmmmmmmm??????*


----------



## lvgz (Mar 7, 2008)

i believe theres a thread just like this one right here for woc: http://specktra.net/f270/beauty-powder-blush-92456/

HTH


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Mar 7, 2008)

Oops. Thanks!


----------



## nunu (Mar 7, 2008)

im nc43, i bought 4 of them and i LOVE them, they give your skin a nice sheen. i got sweetness, joyous, serenely and one i can't remember the name of.


----------



## lovely333 (Mar 9, 2008)

*Re: Beauty Powder Blush*

I really like that serenely on your skin


----------



## blazeno.8 (Mar 9, 2008)

*Re: Beauty Powder Blush*

Yeah, for me it's still really hard... I want something that's on the purple/plum side because I think that those are not as common as the warmer blushes/cheek products.  I guess I'll just have to see them in person.


----------



## nunu (Mar 9, 2008)

*Re: Beauty Powder Blush*

i love these beauty powder blushers, they really give you that sheen, soft look. I adore joyous its the perfect peachy colour


----------



## rr11l07 (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: Beauty Powder Blush*

*I usually just lurk around here but I am NC45 and I must agree with Spectrolite, Serenely is to die for!!! It was so beautiful on my cheeks, that one I must have. *


----------



## seymone25 (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: Beauty Powder Blush*

As a woman of deep color, NW 50-55, Sweetness can give a bit of an ashy tone on pics. I must agree with the others, serenly is lovely as well as joyous.


----------



## dominichulinda (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: Beauty Powder Blush*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rr11l07* 

 
_*I usually just lurk around here but I am NC45 and I must agree with Spectrolite, Serenely is to die for!!! It was so beautiful on my cheeks, that one I must have. *_

 
hey mama <333 its me from YT!! lol anywho...umm I think I want all the ones w/ the gold pearls in it.


quick question since you seen me on YT...would you say we are similar in foundation color NC45?!?!? thanks. If yes/ or no should I go a shade down or up ...etc.


----------



## lvgz (Mar 11, 2008)

np glamyourus! cant wait for the blushes either.


----------



## pnuttbuttajelli (Mar 11, 2008)

*Re: Beauty Powder Blush*

hey all--

how does Serenely compare to Sweet as Cocoa (if there's a comparison at all)? based on the picture, it looks kinda similar. 

thank in advance for any help you could offer


----------



## redecouverte (Mar 11, 2008)

*Re: Beauty Powder Blush*

For the NW50 ladies, which blushes did you purchase?


----------



## dominichulinda (Mar 11, 2008)

*Re: Beauty Powder Blush*

hey I have a question:

are any of you ladies going to depot yout beauty powder blushes?? Wondering, because I”m not sure if the formula is “satin” or “sheertone” and I dont know if can depot them as you get them or have to use them a few times before you depot so they can be more molded into not being easy to be chipped ..lol sorry dont know the word I’m looking for, but I don't them to crack when I'm depotting them.


----------



## dominichulinda (Mar 11, 2008)

*Re: Beauty Powder Blush*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *redecouverte* 

 
_For the NW50 ladies, which blushes did you purchase?_

 

hi I'm not nw50 ...actually they match me so weird when it comes to coloring it seem woman of different shades, but darker then me ...w/ nc45 even nw43 I'm like huh!?!?...I see the coloring doesnt really match her face so go firgure that one. 


anywho, I would of thought the two w/ the silver pearls in it would make us look ashy...but I believe there was a swatch on the girl that could be nc50/nw50 in BPB SWATCH forums...I mean I'm going to get those two, because I'm like between nc-43-45 and I think it would look ashy on my skin..and my skin has yellow/ olive /warm undertone.


----------



## lilchocolatema (Mar 12, 2008)

*Re: Beauty Powder Blush*

They are AMAZING. * Nars quality.*  So silky smooth....SO BEAUTIFUL!!!!!! Why the heck aren't these permanent?????????? I'm on my way to take pics in a few!

Edit: Pictures Posted!!!  I hope all of the colors don't look the same on here!


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Mar 12, 2008)

*Re: Beauty Powder Blush*

I have my eyes on 3 of them:

Sweetness
Joyous
EverSun

And I am NC35/37.

Any other suggestions on which ones I should get?


----------



## alwaysbella (Mar 12, 2008)

*Re: Beauty Powder Blush*

im NC 35 too, and cant decide...anything that might look good on my skintone>? suggestions...


----------



## blazeno.8 (Mar 13, 2008)

*Re: Beauty Powder Blush*

I don't hear any rave reviews for Secret Blush or Feeling... were those two no goes?


----------



## bluebird08 (Mar 13, 2008)

*Re: Beauty Powder Blush*

I am going to try them on later today...I cannot wait!


----------



## nooeeyy (Mar 13, 2008)

*Re: Beauty Powder Blush*

Im NC45....I just brought the Joyous online yesterday..waiting for it to get to me. It looks like the perfect sunshine color. I was gonna get True Romantic, but I already have a color like it.


----------



## nooeeyy (Mar 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lip_gloss_whore* 

 
_*I think I will at least get two of them, as long as they are not similiar to blushes I already have. The colors seem pretty nice also very soft, and that's exactly what I have been looking for lately..... I don't know which ones I want yet I have to see them in person. I'll only get a few because I have to save money for Heatherette... So actually I'm debating on the collectioon also...... Hmmmmmmm??????*_

 
I saw a sneak peek of the Heatherette. ...amazing...just great. Its exciting because like I had said earlier, I havent been excited in a while about MAC limited editions. I must say though, BARBIE WAS MY LAST FAV.....Im saving up my pennies, nickels and dimes too. Might have to take it to the burbs and do some baby sitting....I need my Heatherette


----------



## Kunalini (Mar 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_i love these beauty powder blushers, they really give you that sheen, soft look. I adore joyous its the perfect peachy colour_

 
hey nunu!
I'm also a NC43 gal and I have my eyes on joyous...do u mind posting a pic if you with it on?!? thanx a million!


----------



## vanitygrey (Mar 14, 2008)

I was going to order serenely online
but I am glad I didn't 
I tried it on at the MAC counter, 
and I looked like a clown.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I ended up getting true romance, eversun, and joyous
They are really pretty and smooth


----------



## blazeno.8 (Mar 14, 2008)

I went by the counter today and I thought the colors were pretty, but decided to permanent items instead.  Here's why:
I noticed that they go on very smoothly, but at the same time, I didn't think that the pay off for the plum colors was worth it without a CCB.  When I tried it on with a CCB I didn't really see any reason to get these LE items because I could get the same effect by using a permanent ones (Plum Foolery and Flirt 'n' Tease).

I also noticed that alone they look very chalky, but not ashy so take note to blend them very well.  The only one that I really liked was Eversun, but I think that they come out with nice bronze colors all the time, so there wasn't any immediate reason to fall in love with this one.  The three I tried were Feeling, Secret Blush, and Eversun.  I'm not a fan of pinks, so I didn't try any of the others.


----------



## MACa6325xi (Mar 16, 2008)

I saw these at the counter yesterday and while I think they are beautiful, I wasn't that excited about them. I guess it's because I never hit the pan on any blush. It takes years for me to use them up. I think I have enough blushes already. The one that caught my eye was Eversun. I may have to get that one, but I'm waiting for Heatherette.


----------



## elmo1026 (Mar 17, 2008)

hey you guys is there one that compares to the FAB BLUSH from Barbie loves MAC COLLECTION?


----------



## Caramel_QT (Mar 17, 2008)

I bought Serenly and I LOVE it. Use it with a light hand though...

None of the others really captured my attention...


----------



## imperfectbeauty (Mar 17, 2008)

I got secret blush but i can't decide whether or not to get eversun or not or if i should go for some of the other colors. Im not a big blush user and just getting started and a lot of color on the cheeks looks so strange whenever they put it on me...well to me at least. should i get any of the other colors?
refer to my pic on the side to see my skin tone.


----------



## IvyTrini (Mar 17, 2008)

I am about NW45 (dark skinned) and I bought Sweetness and it's an amazing colour!  The colours are subtle but they can be easily build up to make it more intense. Sweetness is a bright pink colour that every WOC should own.  
Serenely is also a great colour that I got a lot of compliments on.  Its a good spring/summer colour that warms up the skin.  It is more subtle than Sweetness.  These powders have a great texture and a very slight shimmer.


----------



## allThingsGirl (Apr 6, 2008)

I ended up with True Romantic, Feeling, Everun, and Joyous.  I'm still debating Serenely and Sweetness.  

I really love the texture of these blushes compared to the normal MAC blushes.  The staying power is wonderful too -- all day.  And like others have said before me, you can layer these until you get the look you want.  Best of all, they are super easy to blend.

Feeling vs. Fab -- They may look similar in the pan, but they go on differently.  On me, both are primarily plum, but Fab goes more towards brown and is sparkly, while Feeling is more towards the pink end.  Both are super pretty, but the Feeling has better texture.  

True Romantic vs. Don't be Shy vs. Sweetness -- People have been comparing Sweetness to Don't be Shy, but on me, True Romantic is very similar to Don't be Shy.

Although I love the BPB textures more, I'm sure I'll be keeping the Barbie ones just because they are cute with the Barbie imprints. :\

I'd really love to see some pix of someone with Sweetness and Serenely on though, anyone have a pic or able to take one?  

Hope all of you are enjoying this collection as much as I do.


----------

